# Searching for an micro fert



## H.. (10 Oct 2017)

As told in the topic, I am searching for an microfertilisation but in bigger quantities. 
I found the Rika micro plus from SW Horto, see all the details in the link below,

https://www.google.se/url?sa=t&rct=...kro-Plus.pdf&usg=AOvVaw1dr3uDgXx1aG0PfsJP1fhf

It seems to contain all the micros needed. But are they in the right proportions?
And if OK, how does it need to be dosed?

Weight %
Kalium(K) 1
Bor(B) 0,33
Kopper(Cu) 0,4
Iron(Fe) 1,7
Mangan(Mn) 0,84
Molybden(Mo) 0,062
Zink(Zn) 0,24
Density1,2 kg/liter


----------



## Puntius (11 Oct 2017)

Compare the ingredients to plantex csm-b if similar then dose according to Plantex for micros 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m (11 Oct 2017)

I think this the micro most UK suppliers use according to their MSDS. (material safety data sheet).
http://uk.solufeed.com/products/chelates/solufeed-b-mix


----------



## H.. (16 Oct 2017)

I see my latest reply was deleted or pehapsI made something wrong here. I will try again.

I forgot to say this is for the Swedish market. Notised solufert is an UK company.

Are there wrong quantities or proportions on the above formula?

I have also noticed the Rexolin AP´s ingredients as follows.
Fe 6
Mn 2,4
Cu 0,25
Zn 1,3
Bor1,1
Mo 0,25


Please tell me how the proportions should be aproximetly, or if any above is totaly wrong.

H


----------



## dw1305 (16 Oct 2017)

Hi all, 





H.. said:


> Please tell me how the proportions should be aproximetly


It is fine. If you use the "Rika Mikro Plus" you will probably need an additional iron (Fe) source. 

I'll assume you have reasonably soft water, so FeEDTA would be ideal. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## H.. (16 Oct 2017)

Thanks Darrel

Yes my water is very soft. 
Rexolin is powder and DTPA. 
Micro plus is liquid but i cant find what chelator is used. And there seems to bee no Fe only nutrient at Horto to give additional Fe

I cant really remember the differences in the different chelators


----------



## dw1305 (16 Oct 2017)

Hi all,





H.. said:


> Rexolin is powder and DTPA.
> Micro plus is liquid but i cant find what chelator is used. And there seems to bee no Fe only nutrient at Horto to give additional Fe
> 
> I cant really remember the differences in the different chelators


DTPA is a chelator that will <"work in harder water">. If you have soft water then FeEDTA is fine as a chelator for iron.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Sweded (21 Oct 2017)

Why not this?
https://www.aquawarehouse.se/index.php?route=product/product&path=27_28&product_id=50


----------

